# whats your max on bench,squat,deadlift



## heavyweight1987 (Aug 24, 2003)

im just interested in everyones max put your age 2 cuz im just interested no1 beleives me on my maxes so i just wanna see every1 elses.


----------



## tigerboo (Aug 24, 2003)

bench: 255
squat:  don't max out (in HS it was 400)
split leg deadlift: don't max out (in HS it was 450)
i'm 20 175lbs


----------



## tigerboo (Aug 24, 2003)

btw, i totally believe you dude.  don't listen to these people.  Some of my friends in HS had similar numbers as you even at freshman.


----------



## heavyweight1987 (Aug 24, 2003)

how tall  are u?? ur a small 20 yr old.


----------



## heavyweight1987 (Aug 24, 2003)

TY very much i just turned into a sophmore so i basically got all that at a freshmen


----------



## tigerboo (Aug 24, 2003)

i have 12% body fat right now.  In HS I didn't care about nutrition or how I looked in a bathing suit.  All I cared about was being BIG for football.   I was about 20% bf then.  Now I care more about getting lean while keeping my strength.   I'm not huge but I really don't want to be anymore.  There's no use for being huge anymore.  Keep training hard, make sure to get your protein and your rest!


----------



## tigerboo (Aug 24, 2003)

5"11


----------



## heavyweight1987 (Aug 24, 2003)

yeah ifeel ya im not much body fat im not sure how much i am im not 20 tho ur not too small but i hear ya ..


----------



## Fit Freak (Aug 24, 2003)

I'm 5'6" and my max bench is 685lbs....deadlift is 760 and my squat....to heavy to mention...hehe


----------



## heavyweight1987 (Aug 24, 2003)

yeah uhhhhhhhhh funny lol me to superman is my uncle so i have his genetics ..i bench 686...deadlift761..and my squat is definitly heavier than yours.


----------



## RCfootball87 (Aug 24, 2003)

age 15
height 5'8"
weight:145
bench:145
squat:230+
deadlift:?
HW, quit being stuck on yourself theres plenty of guys our age who put up those kind of numbers.  And there's a lot of strong guys that suck at football.


----------



## oaktownboy (Aug 24, 2003)

haha


----------



## heavyweight1987 (Aug 24, 2003)

im not being stuck on myself i just wanted to see because i was just interested .lol i dont suck at football and i definatly dont suck at wrestling..


----------



## RCfootball87 (Aug 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by heavyweight1987 *_
> i dont suck at football and i definatly dont suck at wrestling..


Notice how my post never mentioned wrestling nor did I know you wrestled.  I "don't suck" at a whole lot of things, but fortunetly I have the self-confidence to not have to randomly insert my resume into every conversation to make myself look good.


----------



## heavyweight1987 (Aug 25, 2003)

lol im just answering questions people ask and asking questions that id like to know ,so im not asking anything from you so plz just settle down on your damn issues with me ,so i can answer the imfo peeps want and get the info i want and need!!


----------



## RCfootball87 (Aug 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by heavyweight1987 *_
> and get the info i want and need!!


The only info you want is info which involves people sucking your dick because of your powerlifting stats that aren't all that unbelieveable in the first place.  Put up 450 pounds at age 15 and then you can brag all you want.


----------



## Fit Freak (Aug 25, 2003)

Dude...I am sooo annoyed with your EGO...you have no idea how immature your actions are....you definately have to be one of the more self-centered, egotistical, bull-shitting guys I've EVER met....end of story...sad really


----------



## oaktownboy (Aug 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Fit Freak *_
> Dude...I am sooo annoyed with your EGO...you have no idea how immature your actions are....you definately have to be one of the more self-centered, egotistical, bull-shitting guys I've EVER met....end of story...sad really


----------



## oaktownboy (Aug 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by heavyweight1987 *_
> lol im just answering questions people ask
> *We never asked u how much u benched, squatted, or deaded.U told us in every thread u started and in ur sig. *


----------



## gr81 (Aug 25, 2003)

I don't even know why you guys are reacting to this child, he is obviously trying to do what he is doing with all those insignifigant posts. He is an attention whore and the best thing to do about them is ignore them! He impresses no one.

wsup oak, you watching that monday night football game?


----------



## oaktownboy (Aug 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by gr81 *_
> I don't even know why you guys are reacting to this child, he is obviously trying to do what he is doing with all those insignifigant posts. He is an attention whore and the best thing to do about them is ignore them! He impresses no one.
> 
> wsup oak, you watching that monday night football game?



Naw, I don't really care much about the Colts or the Broncos.Besides, I'm packing for college.Classes start Friday. I gotta remember all my supps and weight lifting gear...at least the gym I'm going to(local YMCA) got hella Nautilus equipment.At my gym we didn't have any of that shit...couldn't afford it


----------



## oaktownboy (Aug 25, 2003)

i was up till 12 last night Man, I have a big problem going to sleep and I'm out of melatonin.not a good sign...


----------



## oaktownboy (Aug 25, 2003)

Pretty soon I'm going to have to change my location to Walla Walla.Goodbye Oaktown


----------



## gr81 (Aug 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by oaktownboy *_
> i was up till 12 last night Man, I have a big problem going to sleep and I'm out of melatonin.not a good sign...




Ha, if I got to sleep at 12 I would be so happy, I don't fall asleep till liek 2 or 3 at best. I hate it. I suppose that once school is back up my routine will be back to normal. Are you gonna call yourself Walla Wall man when you move?? ha ha. At least the weather is pretty nice up here at the moment Goodluck wit dat move bro


----------



## oaktownboy (Aug 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by gr81 *_
> Ha, if I got to sleep at 12 I would be so happy, I don't fall asleep till liek 2 or 3 at best. I hate it. I suppose that once school is back up my routine will be back to normal. Are you gonna call yourself Walla Wall man when you move?? ha ha. At least the weather is pretty nice up here at the moment Goodluck wit dat move bro



Man, what time do you wake up?Do you live in Seattle? Sometime we gotta meet at Seattle or somethin, like when I am at the airport. Am I odd or is training being the main thing i love in life natural?


----------



## ArduousMeister (Aug 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Fit Freak *_
> Dude...I am sooo annoyed with your EGO...you have no idea how immature your actions are....you definately have to be one of the more self-centered, egotistical, bull-shitting guys I've EVER met....end of story...sad really



I glad someone finally said something 
 I am getting tired of post after post about someones max squat/bench/dead


----------



## Arthur2004 (Aug 25, 2003)

i dont squat or dead lift and i bench 150


----------



## RnRGirl (Aug 25, 2003)

It's like it's the Jerry Springer board or something.  If I wanted to hear bullshit from kids I'd talk to my own teenager.


----------



## gr81 (Aug 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by oaktownboy *_
> Man, what time do you wake up?Do you live in Seattle? Sometime we gotta meet at Seattle or somethin, like when I am at the airport. Am I odd or is training being the main thing i love in life natural?



Too late, I am totally a night owl, not a morning person at all. It is natural for me to love training more than anything else and that is all that counts. Yeah man, we should meet up and train the legs or something, see if you can keep up with me, ha ha.


----------



## gr81 (Aug 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by RnRGirl *_
> It's like it's the Jerry Springer board or something.  If I wanted to hear bullshit from kids I'd talk to my own teenager.



It doesn't sound like you like your kids very much!?


----------



## RnRGirl (Aug 25, 2003)

I love my kid, I don't like his bullshit.


----------



## gr81 (Aug 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by RnRGirl *_
> I love my kid, I don't like his bullshit.


----------



## oaktownboy (Aug 25, 2003)

that's like Reno 911 "I'd take a bullet for my partner.But I don't take shit from my partner."


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 26, 2003)

Very few people here are into powerlifting. Check out elitefitness.com. There's a forum dedicated just to powerlifting. You might find more relevant information there.


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 26, 2003)

Currently, my max bench is about zero, I can't deadlift either and squating is out of the question.

Injuries suck.


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 26, 2003)

TP, what happened?


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 26, 2003)

Where have you been?

I tore my rotator cuff very badly and has surgery two weeks ago. 5 months of rehab.


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 26, 2003)

I remember reading something about you having a shoulder problem, but I didn't realize the severity of the injury. Here's to a speedy recovery!


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Aug 26, 2003)

age 30 
bench 465
sqaut 550 x 5
deadlifts 585 x 5 

weight 210 -215


----------



## ArduousMeister (Aug 26, 2003)

Good luck with that TP  I didn't realize how dangerous a rotator cuff injury can be until I did some damage to mine. Nothing major but I have been taking some time off lately and I have been seeing a chiropractor who does Active Release Technique as well. I am probably going to start lifting again next week. I hope no surgery for me


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 26, 2003)

Thanks.  I have heard good things about ART.

Unfortunately, I tore mine about as bad as you can tear it.


----------



## kdwa1 (Aug 26, 2003)

Sorry to hear about that Twin Peaks hope you recover well and soon.It just reminds everyone how dangerous lifting can be at times.I second the motion-injuries suck big time.


----------



## oaktownboy (Aug 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Thanks.  I have heard good things about ART.
> 
> Unfortunately, I tore mine about as bad as you can tear it.


I know you've probably been asked this a billion times( a billion and one now), but how did u tear it?


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 26, 2003)

Tendon degenration over years.  It snapped while doing a max bench press.


----------



## Arnold (Aug 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> It snapped while doing a max bench press.



Exactly why I do not do them. 

TP do you ever do specific exercises for your rotator cuffs? It's a common mistake among lifters/bodybuilders to neglect them. I also learned the hard way, but luckily I did not injur them bad enough that surgery was necessary.


----------



## ponyboy (Aug 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> Exactly why I do not do them.
> 
> TP do you ever do specific exercises for your rotator cuffs? It's a common mistake among lifters/bodybuilders to neglect them. I also learned the hard way, but luckily I did not injur them bad enough that surgery was necessary.



Same here...learned the hard way.  Now I do rotator exercises weekly just like anything else.


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> Exactly why I do not do them.
> 
> TP do you ever do specific exercises for your rotator cuffs? It's a common mistake among lifters/bodybuilders to neglect them. I also learned the hard way, but luckily I did not injur them bad enough that surgery was necessary.



No, I never did.  I do now, and will always in the future.

Shitty lessen.


----------



## Mudge (Aug 26, 2003)

I have to admit I have only been doing rotator work sporadically, for shame. I think its easy to hit a set or two after your delt workout.


----------



## Mudge (Aug 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Tendon degenration over years.  It snapped while doing a max bench press.



Crap, is that to say we are nearly all going to suffer that? That is why there are certain compounds I would never touch. Are you going to take anything for this, glucosamine chondroitin or something?


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 26, 2003)

I have been taking very high doses of glucosamine, chondroitin, MSM, ALCAR, Carnosine, and Leptigen (which contains many beneficial ingredients for this purpose.


----------



## Mudge (Aug 26, 2003)

I used to want to try Shark Cartilage but I dont know if that is still considered a good supplement for this.


----------



## ArduousMeister (Aug 26, 2003)

I have been using FlexAnew witch has glucosamine, chondroitin & MSM. Its a fairly inexpensive product and after my rotator cuff scare I find it something I don't want to cheap out on. My injury came while doing a DB chest press, not even a max rep.


----------



## heavyweight1987 (Aug 26, 2003)

thinks deadlift thatll help me out alot ,hard as snails ur pretty damn strong ithe truth ..how much do you dead lift captain???


----------



## ArduousMeister (Aug 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by heavyweight1987 *_
> thinks deadlift thatll help me out alot ,hard as snails ur pretty damn strong ithe truth ..how much do you dead lift captain???




Can you give up on the max lifts?


----------



## Sweep14 (Aug 26, 2003)

I'm 14, 5'6 and 110lbs. I can bench 130 and and squat 265.I could probly squat more but that's all the weight I have. And that's plus my bar, I don't know how much it weighs though.


----------



## Mudge (Aug 26, 2003)

About 25 for a 6 foot standard bar, and 45 for a 7 foot Olympic.


----------



## RnRGirl (Aug 26, 2003)

Do most people include the bars weight when tracking lifts


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 27, 2003)

Yes, include the weight of the bar.


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by heavyweight1987 *_
> how much do you dead lift captain???



My last two deadlift workouts were 405 for 5x5 and 415 for 6x3. The highest I ever hit was 465, but that was 7-8 years ago and I only got it one time. I haven't been able to exceed 445 in recent years.


----------



## scullz (Aug 27, 2003)

I like powerlifting and putting up heavy weights and all that but really it doesn't matter. Right now I've got try to build a foundation and not injure myself. I wanted to train like a powerlifter and all but I feel like everyones on an ego trip. I think that learning the science of bodybuilding and becoming healthier(not all powerlifters are healthy) would benefit me in the long run instead of the weights I worked with in high school. When I'm a little older I want to know more about the chemistry of the body so that when these jackass clowns come in my gym and have horrible form and thrown on 8 plates and scream every 10 seconds I can focus on my training and the fact that my 200lb lean tan body will be fucking a beautiful woman. Instead of going on forums and telling people that I full squat weight that I can't even half, and thinking that people give a shit about what weight I used, what sports I played, or how cool I looked...... in high school.


----------



## ProtoFuze (Aug 27, 2003)

I just feel like going alone, mine are not that heavy especially bench press, good lord you guys are beasts! lol

Bench: 160-175
Squat: 320
Deadlift: I've never really done these, I can do 100, but thats all I've tried,  I'll keep at it and see how high it goes.

And that kid who posted this, if those stats of your are for real, thats wicked and all guy, but your ego is getting so big it might go round the world and up your ass if you don't watch it.


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 28, 2003)

For anyone else who might be interested in powerlifting, check out 
http://www.deepsquatter.com

There's lots of info there and many related links.


----------



## heavyweight1987 (Aug 31, 2003)

what is that captain???


----------



## HOWITIS (Sep 1, 2003)

max bench 290

never done squats or deadlifts


----------



## heavyweight1987 (Sep 1, 2003)

how old are you???


----------



## Erik D. (Sep 1, 2003)

im 28yrs old/ 5'10"/161 lbs.
BP MAX 235-240(on a good day)
i dont do squats...(even know i should)


----------



## HOWITIS (Sep 1, 2003)

i'm 22 

i weigh 206


----------



## gr81 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Erik D. *_
> i dont do squats...(even know i should)


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Sep 3, 2003)

I only know my max bench...and it sux!!! 130lbs


----------



## Tha Don (Sep 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by gr81 *_
> It doesn't sound like you like your kids very much!?



werd haha


----------



## wraith (Sep 4, 2003)

i dont know why people are concerned with max's you get way more out of doing about four sets of bench then you ever will with trying to hurt your self so you can say oh i bench 900000lbs now fall to your knees and suck my dick ,


----------



## wraith (Sep 4, 2003)

i dont know what i can max and dont really care ,i know i can bench four sets of ten with 210  and then do 225 about three times safely


----------



## Diesel (Sep 6, 2003)

im 15 also  my max bench is 245 max ssquat is  385 and i leg press   700 and im


----------



## Diesel (Sep 6, 2003)

5'11


----------



## firestorm (Sep 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by heavyweight1987 *_
> im just interested in everyones max put your age 2 cuz im just interested no1 beleives me on my maxes so i just wanna see every1 elses.



1st off,, it doesn't matter what anyone else thinks.  
2ndly, What reason does anyone have to lie about their lifts on a message board?  To get compliments for something you really don't do? If so,, what weight does that compliment really have?  So with that said, I have no reason to doubt your poundages.  If it's true it's fantastic expecially at your age.  
3rdly,  personnally max lifts don't mean much to me.  I'm 41 years old and I can't remember ever waisting a workout to find my max bench etc.  My goals are different then how much weight I lift.
4thly, Hi numbers on bench are important if your a powerlifter.  Being a bodybuilder that number isn't as important but what is important is how well you handle the weight you do push and what your physic looks like.  I fall into that category.  I only care about the finished product.  

To answer your question as best I can though,   My all time best bench press was 495 x 3  (last set of 4 working sets)
Currently my last bench day  4 x 365.
I don' t do heavy deadlifts due to a back injury    10 x 225  8 x 315,   2 sets of 6 x 365  
2ndly,


----------



## firestorm (Sep 6, 2003)

Ooops,, forgot squats,,,   again due to a very bad lower back which cannot handle  large amounts of weight on my shoulders,  I only go 375  for 8's.


----------



## moon (Sep 9, 2003)

Don't quite understand what the heck is being talked by most ppl.
Ok i know u ppl press like monsters...but i wonder how u ppl look like. What is the main point here...stength or mass? 
Mostly likely strengh since that it is abt max. 
mine: 
120 lb, 5' 8", max bench 140-150.


----------



## Monolith (Sep 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by buff_tat2d_chick *_
> I only know my max bench...and it sux!!! 130lbs



Thats almost as much as RC...


----------



## prophet (Sep 27, 2003)

you know, a lot of these people who don't do squats or deadlift kinda piss me off.. but whatever


----------



## derekisdman (Sep 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by prophet *_
> you know, a lot of these people who don't do squats or deadlift kinda piss me off.. but whatever



How can it bother you?  What they do has nothing to do with you so why worry about it?  It's their loss for not doing them


----------



## oaktownboy (Sep 27, 2003)

a lot newbies throwing around stupid comments..don't let it bother u DK


----------



## prophet (Sep 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by derekisdman *_
> How can it bother you?  What they do has nothing to do with you so why worry about it?  It's their loss for not doing them




bothers me in the fact that they neglect to do it.. what didn't you understand? same way it bothers me someone keeps a messy house, does drugs, wont do their homework.. whatever.. they can make whatever choices they want in their lives, but i have the right to not like those choices.. do i lose sleep over it? of course not.. so if you're questioning me for having a problem with it, thenmaybe you should question yourself for having a problem with that


----------



## prophet (Sep 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by oaktownboy *_
> a lot newbies throwing around stupid comments..don't let it bother u DK



noobie to this board, not to lifting.. thanks for throwing that insult in also  .. i'm real stupid


----------



## moon (Sep 28, 2003)

i don't quite understand ppl saying like that



> eat ...eat....and eat ....


----------



## gr81 (Sep 28, 2003)

^^that looks pretty self-explanatory to me man, it means consume a high calorie diet


----------



## firestorm (Sep 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by moon *_
> Ok i know u ppl press like monsters...but i wonder how u ppl look like.



Some of the members pics are in the members pic section. Just look up a name to see if they ever posted pics.

 What is the main point here...stength or mass?

The point is Neither one.    The point was Comparison and curiosity.  The kid who started the thread was looking to compare to others on the board and I believe looking to compare to others his age. His other reason for posting was curious to know peoples max lifts.


----------



## firestorm (Sep 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by prophet *_
> bothers me in the fact that they neglect to do it.. what didn't you understand? same way it bothers me someone keeps a messy house, does drugs, wont do their homework.. whatever.. they can make whatever choices they want in their lives, but i have the right to not like those choices.. do i lose sleep over it? of course not.. so if you're questioning me for having a problem with it, thenmaybe you should question yourself for having a problem with that



Good response.

Actually I think many lifters on here knew what Prophet meant by his original statement.  I've seen many many posts in the "what pisses me off the most" thread  and similiar threads  stating things we don't like about what others do in a gym.    It didn't appear his statement was insulting to anyone directly.

The point he is trying to make is:  Squats are the meat and potatoes of any leg program.  If they are not included then the program is lacking substinence.    Same phylosophy for Deadlifts. 

Regardless if your a bodybuilder or a powerlifter those are 2 of your core excercises.


----------



## firestorm (Sep 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by moon *_
> i don't quite understand ppl saying like that



It is an incomplete piece of advice everytime you read that statement.  I dislike it tremendously.  A person new to the iron game will not know how to perceive that correctly and think  "oh kewel,  all I have to do to get muscular is to workout and eat like a pig.  NO you will get strong and fat.    EAT EAT and EAT  means eating a balanced diet of your recommended number of calories for your current weight and spread them out throughout a day so you are eating Frequently  6-8 meals a day.    That statement does not mean to run your ass down to Burger King and order up 3 whoppers, 2 fries and a milk shake and think your on a bulking routine.  The only thing your bulking up is your mid section.


----------



## gr81 (Sep 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> The point he is trying to make is:  Squats are the meat and potatoes of any leg program.  If they are not included then the program is lacking substinence.    Same phylosophy for Deadlifts.
> 
> Regardless if your a bodybuilder or a powerlifter those are 2 of your core excercises.




what about tricep pressdowns huh Fire?? where do those fit! HA HA HA   
not the lifters of today, I never see anyone doing deads anymore, the old school way of training is long gone for most, too damn bad IMO. I will keep it old school for ya though fire.


----------



## firestorm (Sep 28, 2003)

yea well that is what I expect from you GR8.   If the people today don't do deadlifts then they are missing out greatly.  I just couldn't imagine walking into my old gym and not seeing guys doing deadlifts.  Just criminal if you ask me.


----------



## prophet (Sep 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> Good response.
> 
> Actually I think many lifters on here knew what Prophet meant by his original statement.  I've seen many many posts in the "what pisses me off the most" thread  and similiar threads  stating things we don't like about what others do in a gym.    It didn't appear his statement was insulting to anyone directly.
> ...




thank you for having the wits to understand my original statement


----------



## prophet (Sep 28, 2003)

i deadlift.. i hate it AND love it.. go figure.. either way, it ain't leaving my routine


----------



## gr81 (Sep 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> yea well that is what I expect from you GR8.   If the people today don't do deadlifts then they are missing out greatly.  I just couldn't imagine walking into my old gym and not seeing guys doing deadlifts.  Just criminal if you ask me.




you make it sound like a bad thing fire. j/k. people nowadays don't really train for strength anymore it seems like, and I don't mean powerlifters, nor do I mean workin up your bench press fellas. how many people just go in and start lifting alot of weight like the old days, not enough. I would say it is criminal but these guys don't have the balls to be called criminals, ha ha.

hey Fire is that captain America in you AVI?? pretty sweet my man


----------



## gr81 (Sep 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by prophet *_
> i deadlift.. i hate it AND love it.. go figure.. either way, it ain't leaving my routine


----------



## firestorm (Sep 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by prophet *_
> i deadlift.. i hate it AND love it.. go figure.. either way, it ain't leaving my routine


----------



## firestorm (Sep 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by gr81 *_
> you make it sound like a bad thing fire. j/k. people nowadays don't really train for strength anymore it seems like, and I don't mean powerlifters, nor do I mean workin up your bench press fellas. how many people just go in and start lifting alot of weight like the old days, not enough. I would say it is criminal but these guys don't have the balls to be called criminals, ha ha.
> 
> hey Fire is that captain America in you AVI?? pretty sweet my man



So many pros started off power lifters before they made the transition.  Arnold even did power lifting routines at different points in  his career.  

And yes that is Capt. America.  Thanks man


----------



## gr81 (Sep 28, 2003)

Hey fire check out this exercise I have been doing lately, I love it. It is called the bear, its totally a strength excercise I have never seen anyone done before. It is tiring as a mo fo but it is pretty fun. Sometimes I do it to warmup and sometimes I go heavier with it. Peep the article real quick and tell me what you think my man, it is good times

http://t-mag.com/nation_articles/274bear.jsp


----------



## Skate67 (Sep 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Tendon degenration over years.  It snapped while doing a max bench press.



Am i safe doing a 4 rep bench  

i feel for ya guy id hate to have that happen to me


----------



## firestorm (Sep 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by gr81 *_
> Hey fire check out this exercise I have been doing lately, I love it. It is called the bear, its totally a strength excercise I have never seen anyone done before. It is tiring as a mo fo but it is pretty fun. Sometimes I do it to warmup and sometimes I go heavier with it. Peep the article real quick and tell me what you think my man, it is good times
> 
> http://t-mag.com/nation_articles/274bear.jsp



Damn GR8 looks like a killer!  How much weight do you use on that???  It looks like one hellagood excercise(s) though.


----------



## Mudge (Sep 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by ST240 *_
> Am i safe doing a 4 rep bench



There is no way to answer that unfortunately. One guy tore his lat and pec doing a warmup set, no complete seperation but it took him out of competing for a year.


----------



## firestorm (Sep 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by prophet *_
> thank you for having the wits to understand my original statement


Just common sense Prophet.  Didn't take much to read between the lines.   You have to understand the other guys though also, lots of people come in here and bash so sometimes they/we/me  get a bit defensive a little too quickly with new people.  I think it was all a misunderstanding and best left to die.
By the way, Welcome aboard and I look forward to reading more of your posts.


----------



## prophet (Sep 29, 2003)

thanks for the welcome.. definately not tryin to get involved in any flame war.. i'm no newbie to lifting and i'm definately here more to learn than to teach.. i'll contribute what i can tho


----------



## moon (Sep 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by gr81 *_
> ^^that looks pretty self-explanatory to me man, it means consume a high calorie diet



gosh i wasn't talking abt diet...i mean i don't quite understand the way ppl respond to heavyweight****.  

Thank him for triggering such a  long brawling tread.

yeah i eat a lot these days...


----------



## firestorm (Sep 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by prophet *_
> thanks for the welcome.. definately not tryin to get involved in any flame war.. i'm no newbie to lifting and i'm definately here more to learn than to teach.. i'll contribute what i can tho



I meant new to the site not training and your very welcome for the welcome.   hahahahaha


----------



## gr81 (Sep 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> Damn GR8 looks like a killer!  How much weight do you use on that???  It looks like one hellagood excercise(s) though.




Granted I only have done it a few times but it is extremely tiring man, you feel hella good doing that shit though. I haven't tried to go very heavy on it yet, I try to stay fliud with the motion and keep solid for but I slapped on the 35s and banged out 8 reps or so. It is like cardio, I had a little side ache after I was done. I like to warm up with it, get the blood moving. da BEAR


----------



## firestorm (Sep 29, 2003)

35's huu? Next are the wagon wheels.  I'll give it a try when my legs are recovered.


----------

